# IGBT Setup for Trade



## Ocean (Dec 20, 2016)

Hello Brilliant People!

I myself am working on a Chevy S-10 conversion. I need a DC controller for a 11" Kostov, or possibly a 9" ADC. Hopefully the Kostov. Essentially though, my battery will be 200v (max) and 144v(min) as it is a 48s Setup of Chevy Volt lithium batteries. Also, this is a utility pickup, and my summers are HOT. The Kostov I believe is rated for 250 amps continuous at 192v. So I need a controller that can sustain this in a hot environment (meaning, 110 - 115 def F - yes it's that crazy around here).... so maybe the controller should be rated for 300 or even 400 amps continuous. That would be good. I'm interested in water cooling.

What I have to offer / trade:
This older IGBT setup which was at one point scrapped for reasons I do not know. I don't even know what it was originally designed to do. And, I don't know if these particular IGBT's are even useful to the geniuses on here. I also have a Curtis 500A 120v controller which is basically acting funny / weak / intermittent and is therefore no use to me. Researching the IGBT's I can see that they are valuable if useful...

But I'm just putting it out there to see if anyone is interested. I can offer a little extra cash with this for the right controller.... I just can't afford a new one like a Soliton Jr. HV which would be ideal.

Attached are pics. This unit basically consists of:

Partial enclosure (mounting of components)
Massive Aluminum Heatsink (original to IGBT's)
Two 24 volt fans (working, tested)
Original Capacitors:
4x Cornell Dubilier 2100 mF 450VDC
IGBT's:
3x PRX PM150DSA120
1x PRX CM100E3U-24H
1x IOR 52MT120KB

IGBT Links (what I could find)
http://www.radwell.com/en-US/Buy/POWEREX/POWEREX/PM150DSA120
http://www.radwell.com/buy/POWEREX/CM100E3U24H
http://www.myfmecorp.com/index.php?ws=showproducts&products_id=397765

I would be happy to test these modules if someone could instruct me how to do so.
I know if you look closely some of the IGBT pins are bent - NOT broken - and I believe they can be straightened but I will leave that to you.

This thing is pretty heavy. I am willing to ship to you as you ship to me.
Anyone with ideas or proposals? PM me or let's chat here.

Cheers!
-Ocean


----------



## WolfTronix (Feb 8, 2016)

Your parts look like the power stage from a three phase on-line uninterruptible power supply.


----------



## Ocean (Dec 20, 2016)

WolfTronix said:


> Your parts look like the power stage from a three phase on-line uninterruptible power supply.


Do you think they would be useful to anyone experimenting with homebrew controllers?


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

You could make your own motor controller with that equipment, they are rated 150 Amps 1200 Volts each, if the 3 could be driven in parallel you would have a 450 Amp driver.


----------



## Ocean (Dec 20, 2016)

kennybobby said:


> You could make your own motor controller with that equipment, they are rated 150 Amps 1200 Volts each, if the 3 could be driven in parallel you would have a 450 Amp driver.


That's what I was hoping for... but I'm not an electronics genius... more like a complete novice at the ICB level... and I'm looking to drive a 11" DC Kostov in a Chevy S-10... I hardly trust myself to even try. That's why I was hoping to trade someone for something that's ready to go yet simple (plus me giving some cash)...

Another possibility for trade is for me to receive a basic 500a 120v controller which I could then use in my Bradley (running 100v)... and I could take the LogiSystems 700amp 144v controller from the Bradley and use it in the S-10 (assuming, as I've read, that the Logisysytem will run up to 198v which is based on a post I found listing the 144v model as having a operating range up to 198v) 

I just don't want to leave the Bradley non-functional as it's working pretty nice right now!

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## Ocean (Dec 20, 2016)

Would anyone here be interested in a used NORDAC SK 700E Frequency Inverter???

https://www.nord.com/cms/media/documents/bw/BU0700_GB_1411.pdf


----------



## onegreenev (May 18, 2012)

Ocean said:


> Do you think they would be useful to anyone experimenting with homebrew controllers?


Would make a nice air cooled heat sink for a Huebner inverter even my Paul/Sabrina ac inverter project. Power components are pretty much useless for my application.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Here is a datasheet for the igbts, they are not really 150A but 100A rating--seems powerex was not really honest with their part number and the specsheet.


----------



## Ocean (Dec 20, 2016)

kennybobby said:


> Here is a datasheet for the igbts, they are not really 150A but 100A rating--seems powerex was not really honest with their part number and the specsheet.


I see... but wait. There is ONE of those (shown in your Data sheet). And THREE of these others, pn: PM150DSA120


----------



## Ocean (Dec 20, 2016)

onegreenev said:


> Would make a nice air cooled heat sink for a Huebner inverter even my Paul/Sabrina ac inverter project. Power components are pretty much useless for my application.


I'm looking forward to hear back from you on that motor / adapter!!!


----------

